# Appalachian Mtn?



## Johnny T (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh man, if you are coming from CO you are going to be disappointed. :laugh:


Seriously, if you are going to be close to Blowing Rock/Boone it is probably worth a visit if you are itching to ride. Personally I would drive on up the road and hit Sugar or Beech. Crowds may be a tad worse than App., but the "resorts" are bigger. When I lived in Charlotte, App was 1.5 hrs and we would always drive the extra 30-45 minutes to hit Sugar or Beech.


----------



## killacam25 (Jul 13, 2009)

I work at appalachian mtn and its the shit. Its small but they set up a really good terrain park. Much better than beech and sugar. Beech and sugar just have long runs (Long for NC). The locals ride App because of their park and progressive features and they have fun events like fresh fridays. Its whatever floats your boat but if your at App Im sure to be up their either teaching lessons or just lapping the park.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

I also worked at App teaching snowboarding, as well As the "Longer Alternative", Sugar Mountain.

As killacam said, they have a really great terrain park and great snow for being manmade. Sugar Mountain and Beech Mountain don't really even blow snow in their terrain parks anymore but have longer runs (for NC resorts)
App is a pretty fun little ski mountain, and really fun to work at as an Instructor


----------



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

well if ur wanting to hit some good terrain parks then app. is the place to go!! i go usually once a week, but if u want just mainly slopes then sugar probally be ur best bet once the weather gets better cause theres some bare spots now and not all slopes are open...app. has a few slopes thats good, it just take less then a minute to get down then! lol cant beat the non-crowded part though..


----------

